# Offer code?



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Do you guys do any DW offer codes?
Looking to get some wheel woollies :thumb:

John


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Wheel-Woolies-3-Piece-Wheel-Cleaning-Kit


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi John, 

Yes we do have a discount code, I just noticed we should get it as a sticky. 

The code is simple - DW10 

Stick that in on the offers box and you will get 10 percent off your order. 

Thanks Stevie for sticking up the link.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Ordered :thumb:


John


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the Order John!


----------

